# What to buy?........



## Jonathon (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I am brand new to this forum and want to hopefully begin my journey into decent coffee appreciation with a little help and advice!!.

My budget is not limitless,and I do not want to blow a truckload of money unnecessarily-nor would I be allowed to!!

So,what to buy?

I have looked at various machines and grinders,and am leaning towards a Gaggia Classic/MM Burr grinder combination as a starting point.

Would these two machines make decent coffee,or would I be better off with something else in this price range,or slightly above-Kitchenaid for example?

Your advice/comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A really good starting point so that people here can really point you in the right direction is to state your budget and whether you wish to buy new or used. In my experience and many on here the classic is a great start point, but I would advise against the mm grinder, they suffer terribly from static and don't dive the best grind consistency and if you are looking at a new one then at its price point there are a few used options you could look at


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're on a budget and wanting to buy new then a Gaggia Classic and an Iberital MC2 grinder would be a great place to start.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I was very much in the same position as your good self only 3 months ago. I used to think that Dolce Gusto knocked out a good coffee! I wasn't convinced that I would notice such a difference so I opted to go cheap first and see what all the fuss was about.

I ended up with a porlex hand grinder for £30 and an aeropress (like a fancy cafetiere) for £22. Both are very easy to use and highly recommended to people on a budget. I found that coffee can taste a lot different from freshly ground beans and I was hooked from there on in.

less than 2 months later I bought a Gaggia Classic second hand from ebay and paid £84 for it. It was in really good condition for what I paid and I really enjoy the challenge of trying to make good coffee. My challenge now is to get a good grinder to compliment the machine and give me more consistent grinds.

I'll admit that I've found it quite hard to be consistent with my shots but people on here will tell you that it's all about keeping things the same and only changing one variable at a time. To make sense of that, I currently grind 16.5g on my porlex, click setting 12, tamp quite hard and produce 2oz in approx 30 seconds. If I click one setting looser on the porlex, the same 2oz shot takes approx 23 seconds and produces a different taste in coffee. Other things like milk, temperature, water etc.. Are all factors to consider.

my opinion (and only because I started a few months ago as well) is to start cheap and work your way up. I still take my porlex and aeropress to work with me and the aeropress produces amazing coffee.

Where are you based by the way? If you're Bedfordshire or near, you're more than welcome to come to mine for a mess with my mediocre equipment.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess you could ask yourself if the purchase you make now can be justified as an introduction to making coffee at home or if it needs to last you for many years. There is a strong possibility that if you buy something and you find that you enjoy making coffee, a few weeks or months down the line you will want something better. It takes strong will power or lack of funds to hold off such urges.

A Gaggia classic is a good starting point. Many people, me included, started with one. If you make lots of milk based drinks for several people at a time it will quickly expose its weaknesses. If you only make espresso drinks it will be fine for a good while to come.

its far more important that you buy a decent grinder. Get that wrong and you will never get a consistent or precise enough grind and you will never get consistent coffee shots.

dont be afraid to buy second hand. Plenty of people on here sell stuff on a regular basis. Most are thoroughly decent and look after their equipment. Second hand could really help you get up to the next rung of the ladder while spending the same as you would have spent for entry level new equipment.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

You can't go wrong on a Classic, esp when they can be picked up for


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I would say you need a Gaggia Classic and an Iberital MC5 grinder - but that's just because I'll probably be selling mine very soon!

In all seriousness, the Gaggia Classic is a great machine to start off with, and there do seem to be a lot of bargains about, including new/nearly new from amazon. I started off with a better looking and more expensive Dualit machine, but luckily it broke so I got the Gaggia instead, which made the Dualit seem like a toy. I also got a cheap (£30ish) although well reviewed grinder to go with it before I realised I needed a better one (I was told this, but didn't believe it until I'd made the mistake myself!).


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi all,thanks for the responses and the invaluable advice contained therein.

I've noted the comments regarding the MM (could anyone please expand on the "static" problem?).

Also looked at Happy Donkey's website at the MC2 grinder,and reviews of same,and the grinder would seem to be ideal for me.

As to the machine:as I am the only confirmed "coffee nut" in the house it will not be overused, as we have a Krups drip machine which my partner uses on weekends.

I am not fussed whether I buy the machines new,or used,and notice that there are plenty available on Fleabay etc.

Once again,thanks for your advice,and sorry Tony,as I live in the Stockport area Beds is a little too far away,but the invite was greatly appreciated nonetheless!


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

series530 said:


> I guess you could ask yourself if the purchase you make now can be justified as an introduction to making coffee at home or if it needs to last you for many years. There is a strong possibility that if you buy something and you find that you enjoy making coffee, a few weeks or months down the line you will want something better. It takes strong will power or lack of funds to hold off such urges.
> 
> A Gaggia classic is a good starting point. Many people, me included, started with one. If you make lots of milk based drinks for several people at a time it will quickly expose its weaknesses. If you only make espresso drinks it will be fine for a good while to come.
> 
> ...


Ian's spot on - milk based drinks WILL uncover the limitations of the classic - I love black coffee and marvel at how good the classic can produce good results when left to warm up, backflushed and brewed right at the point the brew light comes on...The MC2 is lovely - I agree it's only good for espresso as dialing between french press and then to the classic is a nightmare - Static can be solved by using a drop of water on the beans (apparently)..i usually grind a tiny bit each morning (and keep in a tiny jar until my wife wakes up - then i make her a cup! She loves milky drinks and doesnt notice any issues) I then brew x2 15g espresso's - Oh, and i use a plug timer so the classic comes on at leat half hour before i get up (I always dispense the steam for 2 seconds before i brew!)...


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd say the classic (with the sylvia steam wand) is really good for making up to two milk drinks at a time (to do more than that you'll be wsiting a few minutes for the steam to get back up to temp). I was able to master (ish!) microfoam on the classic fairly easily - something I've not been able to replicate on my Rocket yet!


----------



## Jonathon (Mar 9, 2013)

If I decide on an MC2 what would be best to go for,doserless,or auto?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

If it's just for the occasional shot then I'd go for doserless. Smaller and less to clean! Although the doser does help to avoid clumping - not sure if this is an issue with the mc2.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a doserless and it works well. There is the odd bit of static but in terms of space saving it's very compact. To deal with static you could use this - http://www.home-barista.com/grinders...ed-t24051.html]http://www.home-barista.com/grinders...ed-t24051.html[/uR


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Go on to the Wiki, look in the miscellaneous section, getting started on a budget----its all there if you look


----------

